# Jaccksonville Oct 20



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

1st, sorry no pics, just didn't think, we were too busy fishing!

I met a friend from Maryland in Jax for fishing and MNF, Colts at Jags!We fished with a guide friend of mine North of Jacksonville in the saltmarsh creeks.

1st red, approx 5lbs, caught within 10 minutes of leaving the ramp! Turned out tobe the best fish of the day!

We moved around back into the creeks at low tide when the fish are funnled into narrow channels, some spots hot others cold, but when hot they were real hot. We caughta lot of lower slot fish all returned; somewhere between *25/30 reds*. The only one kept was the 5lber to leave some meat for my daughter!

If anyone is heading that way i'll hook you up with Capt'n Ron (no relation to the movie:letsdrink), a good guy, very reasonable, and we always catch fish!

Fishing techinique of the daywas live bait on jig heads!

Good Luck everyone!

BP


----------



## Chuck3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

great to hear you got that many reds in jax. they'll be big ones soon


----------

